

Communication - Vital to a Young Business - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/tools/communication-vital-to-a-young-business/

======
poslathian
Is forcing new, potentially slightly better, tools on people actually net more
value than just using goodold mediawiki and irc?

